# 7hp Bob Cat repaired finally



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All

Haven't had a chance to use her yet, but I got the impeller drive repaired on my 7hp Bob Cat finally. Needed 2 sprockets a chain and pulley to get it operational again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like you have a collection starting there. Congratulations on getting the old girl back on her feet


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Well done. Those are cool looking blowers. I've got a buddy that is a huge fan of his old Bobcat 36" walk behind mower.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks, I've had the 5hp 20" blower for about 20years now and it works great, added the 7hp one last year. They are great machines, i've liked them and was first introduced to them when working as a small engine mechanic in Milwaukee. Now to finish off the collection with the 8hp 28" version when I can find one in nice shape.

Just wish Bob Cat still supported them with parts, but most things on it can be found or made for it.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

They look great! 
I have the 4hp. I 've had it a good month and am now I working on the motor. It hadn't run in years, but its fired up and so now I am cleaning & painting. The rest seems to be in good shape, not rusted much but I haven't taken it apart . Should be interesting?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet pair there.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

high marks A+++ great work


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Added some more photos of the Bob Cats to my photo album.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

I am big on the older equipment. I love watching that old heavy metal still working it. My chain saws are old Husky's. Maybe that's cuz I'm old myself. Seniors Strong! .. something like that..


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

sj701 said:


> Added some more photos of the Bob Cats to my photo album.


 
When you repowered with Tecumseh how did you handle the six to one reduction? Are there options ?


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

AL- said:


> When you repowered with Tecumseh how did you handle the six to one reduction? Are there options ?


The last models in the later years of production, that had the plastic belt cover instead of the steel cover didn't use 6:1 reduction Briggs engines, they had standard non reduction engines. So those can be repowered with pretty much anything. 

I also had the advantage of working at a small engine shop at the time that was a Bob Cat dealer in the 70's. It was nice that they had donor machines in the back and the older mechanics had all kinds of insight on the machines that came in for service. I purchased the Bob Cat 520 I currently own as scrap from the shop since it came in with a blown Briggs engine as a trade, and I bought the Tecumseh for it from the shop at a small discount. 

6:1 reduction engines are available but start about $300 vs the $100 for a Predator.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

sj701 said:


> The last models in the later years of production, that had the plastic belt cover instead of the steel cover didn't use 6:1 reduction Briggs engines, they had standard non reduction engines. So those can be repowered with pretty much anything.
> 
> I also had the advantage of working at a small engine shop at the time that was a Bob Cat dealer in the 70's. It was nice that they had donor machines in the back and the older mechanics had all kinds of insight on the machines that came in for service. I purchased the Bob Cat 520 I currently own as scrap from the shop since it came in with a blown Briggs engine as a trade, and I bought the Tecumseh for it from the shop at a small discount.
> 
> 6:1 reduction engines are available but start about $300 vs the $100 for a Predator.


 Thanks


----------



## RoscoeT (Mar 9, 2015)

New poster here. Gotta say I love all the BobcaT enthusiasm on this forum!

I just picked up a 7-horse yesterday, an earlier model with 2-speed transmission. It's my second -- I inherited a latter-model 5-horse 20 years ago from my uncle that's still going strong. It has the plastic belt covers and 3-speed/reverse drive.

A year or so after the 520 came into my possession I had to replace the impeller bearings. I hunted high and low for a parts source (this was pre-World Wide Web) and finally by a phone call across the country I was directed to the small-engine shop half a block from Uncle's home in West Allis, Wis. (J.H. Medinger -- does the name ring a bell, SJ701?)

I stepped up to the battered parts counter after waiting in line for about 20 minutes and told the counterman what I needed. He went into the back and returned with three dusty plastic bags holding spherical bearings -- all that remained of his stock. I bought all three.

Last year I did another chassis overhaul and replaced a couple sprockets and a chain in addition to the impeller and auger bearings. The bearings I needed came from Triangle Manufacturing in Oshkosh. The sprockets I got from eBay, and the roller chain from a Farm & Fleet store. All off-the-shelf stuff.

I'll have to post some pics of my machines after I get my post count up a bit.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad to find another Bob Cat user out there. Haven't been to J. H. Medinger but I may have to call them about my one cable I need to replace. I used to work at National Ace Hardware in downtown Milwaukee that is where I got my Bob Cat parts, they were a dealer in the 70's so they had a stash of parts and some used parts units at the time.

I like you have had to rebuild the drive on my units. That little 8 tooth sprocket wears out rather quickly but some fab work and welding can fix that up.

Can't wait to see the collection.


----------



## RoscoeT (Mar 9, 2015)

sj701 said:


> I used to work at National Ace Hardware in downtown Milwaukee that is where I got my Bob Cat parts, they were a dealer in the 70's so they had a stash of parts and some used parts units at the time.


I've been to National Ace many times. I worked for Ma Journal before retiring in 2013, so it was just up the street for me. I remember finding an old dial indicator there for cheap once. Just stumbled across it while looking for something else.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum RoscoeT


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

RoscoeT said:


> New poster here. Gotta say I love all the BobcaT enthusiasm on this forum!
> 
> I just picked up a 7-horse yesterday, an earlier model with 2-speed transmission. It's my second -- I inherited a latter-model 5-horse 20 years ago from my uncle that's still going strong. It has the plastic belt covers and 3-speed/reverse drive.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. 
I have a 4-horse . For now I'm side tracked from working on it and am building more tool and parts storage. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## snoman110 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi sj701
I was reading all the posts here and love the fact that you guys are keeping the Bobcat legacy alive. I noticed that you were looking for an 8hp 28 inch 
bobcat for your collection. I actually picked one up last year from the original owner and it is complete, even with manuals. I'm not sure how to upload pics here but if you want a pic of it I can send it to you.

snoman110


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Snoman 

If it moves snow we'll try to save it !


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

snoman110 said:


> Hi sj701
> I was reading all the posts here and love the fact that you guys are keeping the Bobcat legacy alive. I noticed that you were looking for an 8hp 28 inch
> bobcat for your collection. I actually picked one up last year from the original owner and it is complete, even with manuals. I'm not sure how to upload pics here but if you want a pic of it I can send it to you.
> 
> snoman110


Welcome to the forum. 
When you post a "reply to thread" like you just did, there is the box that you typed your message in. So then you can also scroll down below this box and see a bar that goes across the screen that says "addition options", Then scroll down below this bar and you will see an option that says "manage attachments" Click on that small box and a pop up will open up that has rows of "browse " for your picture on your computer. Then when you find your picture using one of the "browse" features click on the " upload " button in the same pop up box That adds the picture to your new post.

Hope this helps???


----------

